# What's the most money you ever found on the ground?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

A few months ago I found $20 on the ground!! I couldn't believe it. What's the most you ever found?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I found a 20$ too except, i was about 9 when it happened. I mine as well have found a million bucks at that age.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The only time I've ever found money on the ground was when some guy was doing the dollar on fishing line prank. I went to pick it up and felt like such an idiot.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just change for me. I don't think I've ever found a $1 bill on the ground, much less a $20. Maybe I don't get out enough.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I've found dollar bills on the ground a few times. Once or twice I've been too anxious to pick them up when others people are around.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I once found a trail of $5 bills, probably around 6 or 7 of them, along the street.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I found £30 (about $50) outside work one day just after a customer had left. My dad claimed it because he's always dropping things and he thought that he _might_ have dropped it. :con


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I don't think I've ever found anything more than a few pennies. I wonder what kind of person can mistakenly drop paper money on the floor. Any time I open my wallet, I always make sure to stop walking first.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was 10 years old I found $20 at the roller rink. I asked around and no one could claim it. That was 1980 so that would be like finding $50 now. My mom back then was making $6.25 per hour as a Nurse working med surg floor in Des Moines. So she would have to work at least 3 hours before withholding to make that much.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah yes, the wind - that raises an interesting SA question: If you dropped a small-denomination note on the floor in a busy public place on a windy day, would you chase after it?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Twenty euros, but my friend picked it up first. Drinks were on her that night. Yay for sharing.

The most I ever found personally was $60, but it was my own money that I found in an envelope while I was unpacking a box after a move. I didn't pack the box myself, so I didn't notice the envelope while packing. Interesting that I don't remember ever losing $60. :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think a pound is the most I've found. 

Some lucky devil found 30 of my pounds lying in the street one day. I was stupid enough to drop my passport, inside which I had stuffed my National Insurance card, my debit card, and £30 in cash. A workman found it and handed it in to the police after helping himself to the money, which was fair enough.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Found ten dollar bills twice (once in an elevator and other time in a parking lot). Also found a five when I was a kid.


----------



## IWrite (Dec 19, 2009)

It wasn't really on the ground, but I was in a used book store the other day and I found $40 in a book I was flipping through.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Years ago as a kid I found a 100 Finnish Mark bill on the ground, which is about $20 USD. I remember being pretty excited.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I found 5$ last week at the store. I guess it was a lucky shot because i never find money, ever.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I found a check for $100 on the ground once. This was when I was around 8 years old, so I didn't know anything about how to cash a check. We ended up just throwing it out.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I scooped up $100 at a busy bus stop downtown -- five scrunched up $20 bills, just sitting there on the ground. That was by far my best find. 

Next one down would be $40 in a restaurant parking lot ($20 bills again).

I'm due for another big find!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I found a fifty once on the ground in front of a car rental facility.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I found $300 by the side of the road about a week and a half ago. They were real, and I couldn't believe my luck!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Just change.
One time I saw green on the ground so I bent down to pick it up. Then I saw *100!!* :boogie When I picked it up what I thought was a folded bill was a lighter that looked like a hundred dollar bill. And it didn't even work. :no


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Found a $20 note on the ground. What was notable is that it was in downtown Manhattan on a crowded sidewalk.

This is one of the few times that SA has been a benefit. Yay for not making eye contact!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I found a wad of 4 $20 dollar bills ($80!!) outside at my work. I was so so excited! It was like I won the 649.

Sadly about two months later, at the farmers markert, I lost $80. However not the same $80. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never found much that way, but once I tore the bottom of the sofa in a rfurnished flat hoping to find some loose change (I hadn't worked in 7 months). Still I found nothing.

Then I looked at the club chair in the same flat with new eyes. Sure enough, i shoved my hand down between the seat and the arm, and found something like ten bucks in change.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Twice in my life I've found a dollar bill.

It's easy enough to find pennies -- I'm one of the few who'd bother to pick them up.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I found $40 on the ground when I was a kid. I still remember exactly what I bought, Nirvana's Nevermind and a Megadeth album. One of them is still in my collection.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've only come across change.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The last time I found money was one of the luckiest nights of my life. I was down at university in the summertime repeating an exam. It was really quiet and I was renting a room in a student apartment. I finished the exam and did quite well so on the way home I picked up a six pack and planned to have a few celebratory beers in front of the t.v and call it a night. When I got back these two german girls had rented a room in my apartment. They were both really nice and we chatted for ages and since there weren't any other people around I was actually kind of charming for once=). We decided to go out for the night and on the way out to the taxi I found 20 euros on the ground. It was like a gift from god, It paid for the taxi and three shots. The rest of the night went swimmingly:boogie. Bam chicka wha wha!!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Just change, yet I lost my wallet with over $300 cash in it when that was all I had. Someone found that on the ground and didn't bother to turn it in to the store where I left it, with or without the cash.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

$40, it's been a long time ago but it happened twice in one week both times it was the same amount.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

thewall said:


> The only time I've ever found money on the ground was when some guy was doing the dollar on fishing line prank. I went to pick it up and felt like such an idiot.


I lol'd, sorry.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I've found a couple dollars before. I don't remember finding any larger bills, but I may have just forgotten.

I always like finding money in my jean pockets after several weeks or months of not having worn that pair of jeans.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

$10


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Keith said:


> I found a 20$ too except, i was about 9 when it happened. I mine as well have found a million bucks at that age.


I know, right? I found a $10 bill in the gutter near my house when I was little. It was exciting to find so much money! :clap

If I ever had kids I'm gonna toss money out for them to find.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

not a penny... I dont have an option in the booth


----------



## lehcar18 (Feb 17, 2010)

£10


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Once in college I found a wallet under my table in the cafeteria, it seemed to have a lot of money in it. I turned it in to the lady that sits at the entrance and swipes your ID card, I don't know if the owner ever got it back, I hope he did.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

well I found $40 today (two 20 dollar bills) in a pair of jeans' (left back pocket)  I was browsing clothes at Value Village today. I wonder why no one noticed it, especially the people who worked there and put the jeans there lol. Whoever put the jeans on the rack must have put it there recently, or else someone else would've seen it and taken it already..

That's the most money I've found so far.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Random change that half the time I don't bother picking up. Now on the other end I've lost $100s in bills.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

$20


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Found a suitcase in a parking lot, in what appeared to be a crime scene, it was covered with blood and handcuffed to a man with a grey suit. He was talking incoherently moments before he passed away. I was curious about what was in the bag but couldn't find a way to open it so I took the man's wallet and left the crime scene. It had over a hundred dollars.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've only seen a few 1p coins on the floor. I didn't bother picking them up.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

£10.00. That's about it really x__x


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

40 dollars. Two twenty dollar bills just lying in the snow. 

That was a good day.


----------

